# Mitsubishi Mini Split - Mold



## Indiana (Jun 13, 2011)

Has anyone encountered mold issues on Mitsubishi Mini Split evaporator blower wheels? Unit with problem is MSYA17NA.

Thanks


----------



## ductessfilters.com (Oct 27, 2011)

*Mold Problems in Mini Split System*

We have experienced mold issues in our systems, they are usually due to moisture. We took care of our moisture issues in our own Mitsubishi mini split system by using a ClenAir PurCool Green Mini Strip part# PCG5MS. This is a simple to use moisture wicking device.

Our new article about ClenAir PurCool Mini Strips:
ClenAir PurCool Green Mini Strips - We put them to the test
Store Page:
ClenAir PurCool Green Mini Strips


----------

